# What do I need for trailer brake control?



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

So I'm trying to figure out what all I need to have a brake control in my truck when my trailer is hooked up.
I have a 2021 Ford F-150 Lariat, someone recommended I get this control
But it seems like I would need some wiring? Or something? I don't really know. If someone could just tell me what all I need besides the control that would be helpful.
Here is the hookup in my car, thank you!


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

I know Amazon is a great deal but your safest bet is to go to the nearest trailer dealer and they could install one lickity split for you. They are incredibly easy to do and I'm honestly sure you could do it yourself but I'm very suss of everything on Amazon  If you want to save some money and install yoursel your local trailer dealer should be able to sell you everything you need and help explain installation. 

I don't trust the quality of products on Amazon and I'd prefer to give my business locally!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Amazon sells very good products. The brake controler I have on my 2006 Dodge diesel I bought on Amazon . It is a Prodigy unit and had the easy to install directions that you just plug into a prewired connection under the dash on the left side of the steering column. You need to check with Ford though because most of the newer truck such as yours have a built in controler and all you do is plug your trailer near the liscence plate.


----------



## puff (Jan 18, 2021)

Saffer if you let a pro do it


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought that truck was prewired and installed a controller???
Today many trucks are pre-wired and supplied...
If you have a towing package it should have that controller.
A run of the Vin number should tell you all that is contained in the vehicle from the factory

I found you this...
_*The brake controller port on a 2021 Ford F-150 (if equipped) will be located behind the coin tray in the center console. This will be accessed by removing the panel under the steering wheel.*_ 
_


https://www.etrailer.com/question-587324.html#:~:text=Expert%20Reply%3A%20The%20brake%20controller%20port%20on%20a,by%20removing%20the%20panel%20under%20the%20steering%20wheel


._
🐴....


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> Amazon sells very good products. The brake controler I have on my 2006 Dodge diesel I bought on Amazon . It is a Prodigy unit and had the easy to install directions that you just plug into a prewired connection under the dash on the left side of the steering column. You need to check with Ford though because most of the newer truck such as yours have a built in controler and all you do is plug your trailer near the liscence plate.


For sure, you can find decent stuff on Amazon if you look for it but the OP isn’t looking at Prodigy brand on Amazon it’s an offshore Tekonsha. I personally wouldn’t put mine and my horses lives on the line for a knock off deal 🤷🏼‍♀️ I’ll gladly support my local shop and keep buying Reese, Curt, Draw-tite, etc.. For me personally it’s not worth it and it’s something I think the OP should take into consideration for safety reasons.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I know way too much about Amazon to trust most of their stuff. Yes, I buy there all the time, but I only buy specific products and specific brands. You wouldn't want to go in there and just buy a random trailer break controller from some brand you had never heard of. Good Lord, no.


----------

